
A few minutes with John Cleese on creativity - tswicegood
http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/2010/09/presentation-a-few-minutes-with-john-cleese-on-creativity.html
======
amirmc
Previous thread

<http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=1604148>

